
HSTP: Hyperspeech Transfer Protocol - Anon84
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/hstp_hyperspeech_transfer_protocol.php
======
jauco
kind of duplicate: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=517920>

